# Wasser aufhärten



## Tommy45 (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo Teichbesitzer, 
leider ist mein Teichwasser sehr weich und hat eine sehr schlechte Wasserqualität. Es ist grün und ändert sich nicht mehr. Ich habe seit einem Jahr (Sommer oder Winter) keinerlei Veränderung an der Wasserqualität . Unser Leitungswasser ist schon sehr weich (enthält kaum Kalk) und ich habe in den letzten 12 Monaten ca. 10 m³ Zisternenwasser (bei 70 m³ Teichinhalt) aufgefüllt. Dazu ist sicher noch 10 m³ Regenwasser durch Niederschlag dazugekommen. Möchte jetzt langsam mit Natrium-Hydrogencarbonat aufhärten und die Werte im Auge behalten. Mit Muschelgritt dauert es bei 25 Kg im Bachlauf sicher noch drei Jahre bis ich auf einen normalen KH und Ph Wert komme. Da tut sich fast nichts.

Meine Fragen: --Reicht es den KH und Ph Wert zu kontrollieren?
---Hat jemand Einwände gegen das Natrium Hydrogencarbonat. 

Vielen Dank


----------



## karsten. (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasser aufhärten*



Tommy45 schrieb:


> ..........
> ---Hat jemand Einwände gegen das Natrium Hydrogencarbonat.
> 
> Vielen Dank



nö    

    nur....

hat das Fehlen von Hydrogencarbonaten keinen direkten Zusammenhang 
mit der Entstehung von "übermäßig" Algen (grünem Wasser)

mfG


----------



## Tommy45 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasser aufhärten*

Ich bekomme meinen Teich einfach nicht hin. Die Wasserqualität ist einfach eine Katastrophe. Habe mit 3 Kg Natrium-Hydrogenkarbonat aufgehärtet. Mein Kh Wert ist 1 bis 2 und mein Ph Wert ca 9. Wenn ich noch mehr Karbonat hereingebe ist mein Ph Wert weit über dem Normalwert. Mein KH Wert ist immer noch viel zu niedrig. Ich hab auch keine Ahnung ob das Wasser irgendwann besser wird.

Kann mir jemand Helfen?


----------



## Doc (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasser aufhärten*

Hi Tommy,

vieles regelt auch die Zeit ... unser Teich hat seit Jahren kein Mittel gesehen ...selbst nach einer Reinigung nicht ... früher hat man mal Algenzeugs reingekippt, aber mittlerweile braucht man sowas nicht mehr und weiß, dass solche Zugaben das Problem nicht beheben.
Fließt z.B. bei Regen ein wenig Erde oder sonstiges mit ins Wasser?
Kannst Du mal Bilder vom Teich vorstellen? Wie lange existiert Dein Teich schon?

Auch ich kann nur schreiben, dass sich Wasser nicht ändert, indem man unbedingt von jetzt auf gleich super Werte erreichen möchte ... Zeit und Geduld bringen meist mehr Erfolg als das Mittel XY.

"sonstige Besonderheiten 
Bin mit der Wasserqualität unzufrieden und würde nicht wieder einen Teich bauen. "

Wie gesagt ... geht nicht von heute auf morgen ... Bilder wären maybe auch hilfreich


----------

